# Mac - Leopard



## Clark Kent (Jun 7, 2009)

*Mac - Leopard
By Silent Bob - 06-07-2009 12:50 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Well, 12 hrs in, and so far so good.  We picked up a 24" Imac, and its rocking!  Played UT2004 finally, at it's highest resolution, with all the textures, etc maxed out, was smoooooth. Got Firefox installed, will be tackling other stuff tomorrow.


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll be interested to hear how you like the Mac. I've only ever used a PC. I don't even know what a Mac screen looks like, but I've been curious about them vs. a PC. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 7, 2009)

will do.

It's -really- big.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds great man.  I'm a die hard anti-microsoft guy.  I use Linux or nothing at all, but if I were to get something off the shelf it would be a Mac.


----------

